# Warm Sunny Day = Snakes out



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Went out hunting yesterday and today with the hawk. Yesterday no luck, the wind cut the trip short. Started gusting pretty good and a few times it carried the bird a bit further away then I would have liked. 

Today went out and it was really nice out. Was out at Point Mouillee, nice day to be out and about. Got everything ready, turned the birds transmitter on and let him get up in a tree. I started out into the field and was no more then 2 minutes he dove down at something. I could see him picking at something. Seen him kinda dancing around on something which isn't how he takes rabbits or mice. Soon as I got near him I could see a snake twisted around his leg. He had already bit the head off and was working on the rest. It was half way gone and still twisting around on the ground. Soon as he was done he hopped up to my gloved hand and we headed off. Followed me well through the woods. No action though. We got to the other side of the woods and he flew about 50 yards ahead of me onto something on the ground. Could tell from the way he went after it, it was not a rabbit. Again as I got near him I could see another snake. I let him eat it up and ended the hunt heading back to the car. Seen 2 more snakes headed back. Nice sunny day had them all out.

Not exactly the game I am trying for. But lately as the season is ending I am having just as much fun with him catching mice, snakes, and rabbits. All success for a hawk. A good sign that he will do well once released after the season ends.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

No beast or reptile is safe when you are in the woods :lol:


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Sweet!!

Love what your posting and have subscribed to all your threads!


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I. HATE. Snakes!!!

I usually stay away from there when the temp warms up because those things are everywhere! Ran over a rattler trying to cross jefferson right at sundown 2 falls ago. :yikes:


----------



## sgtguardsman (Nov 5, 2010)

I just throw the snakes in my garage at the cabin. They keep the mice and squirrels out of my food plot seed!! The "old" lady does not like the idea much though. I would guess you could say it keeps her out of there tooo:evil::coolgleam


----------



## bth (Oct 5, 2008)

That is cool:coolgleam. So you say you release the hawk at the end of the season? Is a what most people do with the hawks at the end of the seasons? I have heard that it is a process to train them? Sorry for all the questions I just think it is really net. How do you get started in something like that?


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

bth said:


> That is cool:coolgleam. So you say you release the hawk at the end of the season? Is a what most people do with the hawks at the end of the seasons? I have heard that it is a process to train them? Sorry for all the questions I just think it is really net. How do you get started in something like that?


As of now I might keep him for at least another season. Not sure. Keep going back and forth. It is a process to training them. I have another post in the small game section with more details. As for getting started click the links in my signature below.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------

